# strange strain?



## Volsman69 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am growing to plants from bagseed and the seeds came from real good stuff so I thought that I would try to grow it and now it is a month and three weeks later and now thier are leaves that are growing orange not yellow but a rich looking orange. Thier not dring out our being burned so what is going on anybody know?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2008)

*Got any pics? *


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 13, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: yep :yeahthat:


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah butters, I would love to see that.
Does it look anything like this ? orange leaves.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## dmack (Feb 14, 2008)

I wanna see this. Orange hmmmm.


----------



## Volsman69 (Feb 17, 2008)

alright I will try to get a camera to put it on. I was told something though and see if this sounds right to y'all. could it be heat stress? somebody told me that color can be affeted by heat stress.


----------

